# Beginner needed some input!



## TobiasV (Jul 18, 2013)

Hallo all....

Managed to get my hands on a nice SLR ( Canon 7D) so now I am a camera owner... ( My friend always says, Having an DSLR doesn't make you a photographer, it makes you a camera owner)

Took some shots, and created my own site...

Please check the site, and I would love some pointers to make things better...

http://www.creatographylabs.com/

Tobias

:blushing:


----------



## camrun (Jul 19, 2013)

I think it is a nice start. The only things I dont like the feel of are the banner at the bottom of the screen. I feel it should be at the bottom of the page not somethinig all the content has to scroll through. Also with the top of the page I would put your logo on the left side and make the menu all one line instead of about us below the other two. other than that it is nice. Maybe work on site speed a little.


----------



## Richichi (Jul 19, 2013)

TobiasV said:


> Hallo all....Managed to get my hands on a nice SLR ( Canon 7D) so now I am a camera owner... ( My friend always says, Having an DSLR doesn't make you a photographer, it makes you a camera owner) Took some shots, and created my own site...Please check the site, and I would love some pointers to make things better...  Creatography Labs - Learn + Live + Share   Tobias :blushing:


So now your a website owner so are you looking for pointers to make your photography better or your website?


----------



## Pascal020 (Jul 23, 2013)

I think the presentation and design is good, but the website is indeed too slow. The #1 reason why a user will leave your website within seconds.

I'm also missing a contact page, or it is too hard to find. Should be on the index page somewhere. (Users don't read websites, they scan then read)

Also the social buttons in the right bottom playing hide and seek with me. Or is it just me?


----------

